# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Πρόβλημα με ιντερνετ Οτε ! Αγανακτισμενος !

## SCHUMACHERJOHN

Καλησπέρα παίδες , καταρχήν ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την οποια βοήθεια σας .

Βασικα θελω την γνωμη σας στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα . Έχω εδω και περιπου 6-7 μηνες αγανακτησει με το θεμα ιντερνετ στο σπιτι μου , και για να γραφω και σε φορουμ εχω πια φτασει στα ορια μου . Στον οτε ειμαι περιπου 1 χρονο . Πριν αλλαξω και ερθω στον οτε ημουν στην forthnet και εκει ειχα θεματα με το ιντερνετ , αλλα ειπα να αλλαξω να παω οτε μπας και λυθει το θεμα . Τους πρωτους μηνες συνδεσης με τον οτε , περιπου 4-5 μηνες , το ιντερνετ πηγαινε καλα χωρις καμια αποσυνδεση . 

Ειμαι σε περιοχη που ειμαι αρκετα μακρια απο τον κατανεμητη , Θεσσαλονικη περιοχη πυλαια - πανοραμα . Που σημαινει οτι ξερω οτι ειναι λογικο να εχω χαμηλη ταχυτητα εως γελοια ταχυτητα για αυτα που τους πληρωνω , εχω down 6100kbit/sec , up 970kb/sec . Τελος παντων , το θεμα ειναι οτι εστω αυτην την ρημαδα την ταχυτητα δεν την εχω σταθερη γιατι εχω αποσυνδεσεις .

Τις απογευματινες ωρες συνηθως μετα τις 7 μεχρι τις 2 το βραδυ περιπου εχω συχνες αποσυνδεσεις . τις υπολοιπες ωρες ειναι σπανιο να εχω αποσυνδεσεις . οταν γινονται οι αποσυνδεσεις αναβοσβηνουν δυο λαμπακια το dsl και το internet . μου εχουν δωσει το ρουτερ Speedport W 724V . Τι το κανω restart τι το βγαζω απο την μπριζα το αφηνω 10 λεπτα και μετα το ξαναβαζω , αυτο τον χαβα του .

Παιρνω τηλ στον οτε , με στελνουν τεχνικο τον οποιον τον γνωριζα επειδη ειχα κανει την πρακτικη μου στον οτε σαν τεχνικος για 6 μηνες . Αυτος με λεει οτι το ιντερνετ ερχεται καλα μεχρι το μποξακι , μπαινει σπιτι το μετραει βλεπει οτι εχει μια μικρη διαφορα σε σχεση με εξω και με λεει οτι εχει θεμα η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου . Ειχα τις αμφιβολιες μου , αλλα αντε λεω ας την αλλαξω μπας και ηρεμησω . Αλλαζω λοιπον το καλωδιο που συνδεει την κεντρικη μπριζα του σπιτιου με το εξωτερικο μποξακι εξω απο το σπιτι . Υποψιν μενω σε μονοκατοικια με κηπο . Το μποξακι ειναι εξω απο το οικοπεδο , και η αρχικη καλωδιωση πηγαινε υπογειως απο το μποξακι και εμπαινε στο σπιτι στην κεντρικη μπριζα . Τωρα , η νεα καλωδιωση ειναι εναεριως απο το κουτακι του οτε σε μια κεντρικη μπριζα στο σπιτι (διαφορετικη απο την προηγουμενη) . Με το που αλλαξα καλωδιο εστρωσε και ειχα συνεχομενη συνδεση πρωι βραδυ για περιπου 10 μερες . Μετα απο αυτο το διαστημα αρχισανε παλι τα ιδια , αποσυνδεσεις τις βραδινες ωρες .

Ξαναφωναζω τεχνικο του οτε , ερχεται αλλος τον οποιον δεν ηξερα , τον οποιον μονο που δεν τον πλακωσα στο ξυλο . Με αφησε για 2 μερες χωρις καν τηλεφωνο και εννοειται ουτε ιντερνετ , δηλαδη το εκανε χειροτερα απο οτι ηταν , μαλλον συνδεσε αλλα καλωδια σε μενα τα οποια ηταν στον αερα (μιλαμε για Τ-ρομπα τεχνικο) . Το θεμα ειναι οτι αφοτου εφυγε μετα απο ωρα μπηκα στο ιντερνετ για να τσεκαρω αν εχει ή οχι . Τεσπα , τον παιρνω τηλ στο κιν του , και με λεει θα ερθω , ηρθε και απλα με αφησε εκει που ημουν , δλδ τηλεφωνο οκ , βραδινες ωρες αποσυνδεσεις . Οταν τον ξαναρωτησα τι προβλημα εχω μου λεει οι καλωδιωσεις σου . ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΛΕΩ , τραβηξα ολοκληρο καλωδιο απο το μποξακι εξω στο κεντρικο μεσα . Με λεει να δω και την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση . Εγω ημουν σιγουρος οτι και στις εσωτερικες καλωδιωσεις ειμαι οκ . Αλλα λεω , ας φωναξω και εναν δικο μου να τελειωνουμε επιτελους και αν εχω δικιο θα τους πρηξω στα τηλεφωνα .

Φωναζω , λοιπον εναν δικο μου τεχνικο τηλεπικοινωνιων ο οποιος μετρησε και ειδε τα παντα , μεχρι και τι αποχρωση εχει ο χαλκος που χρησιμοποιω , που λεει ο λογος . 3ωρες ηταν σπιτι μου . Το μετρησε με argus , το ιδιο μηχανημα που χρησιμοποιουνε οι τεχνικοι του οτε . Ολη η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου ειναι οκ χωρις κανενα λαθος . Μια πιθανη αιτια μου ειπε οτι ισως να ειναι οτι τα φωτα και γενικα τα καλωδια ρευματος μπορει να κανουν παρεμβολες στο καλωδιο του ιντερνετ σε καποιο σημειο . Του εχει ξανατυχει λεει 2-3 φορες τετοια περιπτωση , και εγω το εχω ακουσει . Αλλη πιθανη αιτια ειναι το ρουτερ να ειναι προβληματικο , αλλα δεν στεκει ακριβως γιατι πεφτει συγκεκριμενες ωρες και οχι ολη την ημερα , τεσπα ακομα δεν αλλαξα ρουτερ γιατι δεν εχω .

Επειδη εχω σιχαθει και εχω βαρεθει να μιλαω με τους οτετζηδες που δεν ξερουν που πανε τα 4 (οι περισσοτεροι) , θελω και την δικια σας γνωμη . Εννοειται πως θα τους ξαναπαρω τηλ και θα τους τριψω τις μετρησεις που εκανε ο δικος μου στην μουρη γιατι τις εβγαλα φωτο , και θα τους παιρνω καθε μερα τηλ μεχρι να με μαθουν . βαρεθηκα πλεον να φωναζω τον εναν τον αλλον , να με λενε γνωμες , να μην αλλαζει τπτ , και εν τελη να φταιει κατα 99% ο π-οτέ . 

Σας ανεβαζω και τις μετρησεις του ρουτερ μπας και βγαλετε καμια ακρη εσεις. Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι αλλαζει το SNR (down) οταν πεφτει , μια παει -5 , μια -17 , ενω οταν εχω κανονικα συνδεση ειναι σταθερο στο 9με9,5 ή καμια φορα στο 17με19 . Eπισης μαζευει πολλα λαθη , και crc και fec , οταν λεω πολλα το εννοω .

Σας κουρασα , το ξερω , αλλα εχω αγανακτησει .

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για οποιαδηποτε γνωμη .

02;55.png11;31.png11;37.png11;39.png11;55.png11;57.png

----------


## SeAfasia

καλημέρα,
wi-fi έχεις κανονικά;
Το πρόβλημα είναι του ΟΤΕ(της γραμμής μεταφοράς από το dslam τους) και όχι της καινούργιας γραμμής που έχεις μετρήσει με το argus!!!
Koίτα να δεις τι γίνεται:
οι σιαπέρηδες του ΟΤΕ σαμποτάρουν όσο μπορούν τούς άλλους παρόχους να μείνουν περισσότεροι πελάτες σε αυτούς,παντιοτρόπως!!!
Ας γίνομαι κακός διότι το μηνιάτικό τους τώρα είναι χαμηλότερο από πριν,οπότε φυσικό να είναι Τ-ρόμπες ή Ρ-όμπες!!!
Αυτααααά..!!!
Υ.Γ
Συγγνώμη ΟΤΕ-$ΙΕΜΕΝ$

----------


## stam1982

Το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετωπιζουν και οι γειτονες σου;Εχεις προβλημα συγκεκριμενες ωρες,τις ωρες που ειναι ον λαιν και οι γειτονες σου.

----------


## moutoulos

Κάνει ακριβώς το γνωστό πρόβλημα για όποιον είναι μακριά απο το DSLAM.
Αν πχ είσαι 4+ χλμ απο το κέντρο, το ότι πιάνει και αυτά τα 5Mbps είναι καλά.

Η λύση (αν το πρόβλημα είναι η απόσταση) είναι να ζητήσεις απο τον ΟΤΕ, 
να σου "κλειδώσει" την ταχύτητά σου, πολύ πιο χαμηλά. Πχ 2άρα (2Mbps). 
Το ξέρω ακούγεται τρελό, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα  γλυτώσεις τις αποσυνδέσεις.



------------
Διόρθωση:





> Ειμαι σε περιοχη που ειμαι αρκετα μακρια απο τον κατανεμητη



Τώρα είδα οτι γράφεις "κατανεμητή", και όχι "κέντρο". Οπότε μάλλον δεν θα
σε βοηθήσει το παραπάνω που σου προτείνω.

----------


## xlife

Τα fec errors ειναι προβλημα. Μπορει να ειναι θεμα καλωδιώσεων.. Δικων σου η του οτε... Δοκιμασε να βαλεις τη γραμμη σε gdmt η αν δε γινεται απο το ρουτερ ζητα να στο κανουν απο τον οτε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τα ίδια έχω περάσει επίσης για αρκετούς μήνες , επίσης έφερα τεχνικούς μου έλεγαν τα ίδια όπως στο #1 ποστ .
Το είχα αναφέρει και σε παλιότερο ποστ ότι ανακάλυψα την αιτία προβλημάτων όταν τυχαία συγύριζα τον χώρο γύρω από το ρούτερ και μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας του ρούτερ και απλά απομάκρυνα τα καλώδια αναμεταξύ τους και βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση αστραπιαία. 
Μετά από μέρες είχα καλή λειτουργία σύνδεσης χωρίς προβλήματα εκτός μερικές φάσεις και ώρες . Στην συνέχεια παρατήρησα ακόμη καλύτερα αποτελέσματα όταν απομάκρυνα εκτός τα καλώδια και το ρούτερ από τον μετασχηματιστή (την βάση του μετασχηματιστή σε απόσταση από το ρούτερ που ήταν πολύ κοντά με το ρούτερ στο 0,5 μέτρο περίπου) . 

Με την απομάκρυνση του ρούτερ σε απόσταση από την βάση του μετασχηματιστή στο 1 μέτρο πλέον ούτε να διανοηθεί να μου κοπεί η σύνδεση. Δεν δηλώνω ειδικός αλλά αυτό συνέβη σε μένα πράγματι . Δεν χάνει τίποτα ο νηματοθέτης να το δοκιμάσει και ίσως να έχει το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα.

----------


## MacGyver

Για να υπάρχει σωστή εικόνα του προβλήματος θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί και άλλο ρούτερ.
Στη κυπριακή που ήμουν πριν, μετά από καιρό αγανάκτησα από παρόμοια προβλήματα και έκανα ενέργειες για αλλαγή παρόχου.
Λίγο πριν γίνει η σύνδεση, αποφάσισα και άνοιξα με βαριά καρδιά το ρούτερ (βαρέθηκα να ανοίγω και να επισκευάζω τα πάντα).
Άλλαξα δυο-τρεις ηλεκτρολυτικούς και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Τελικά, τζάμπα τους κατηγορούσα.
- Ιστορίας συνέχεια : Παλαιότερα γύρω στο 2006, είχα wind , και συνδεόμουν στα 15 άνετα, χωρίς θόρυβο. Ένα iso dvd ubuntu κατέβαινε σαν να γινόταν αντιγραφή απο τοπικό δίσκο.
Σε κάποια στιγμή μετά από μία διακοπή όλα άλλαξαν. Αυτές τις ταχύτητες τις έχασα, αν και ανέβηκα θεωρητικά και σε ταχύτητα και σε ποιότητα παρόχου. Τι φαντάζομαι ότι έγινε;  Όταν έχουν πολλά παράπονα σε συνδυασμό με βλάβες και δεν μπορούν να βρουν το πρόβλημα, κάνουν αλλαγές στα ζεύγη μεταξύ τους και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Κάπως έτσι πρέπει να έχασα το ωραίο μου ζεύγος και φορτώθηκα κάποιο άλλο.

----------


## Fire Doger

Το δικό μου όταν πέφτει (παρόμοιες συνθήκες αλλά σπάνια) που επίσης δεν ψήνετε να σηκωθεί με τίποτα, κάνω μια κλήση απ' το σταθερό στο κινητό μου και αν όχι στην 1η στην 2η φορά που αρχίζει να καλεί σταθεροποιείτε το DSL.

Δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά ίσως σου φανεί χρήσιμο για να μην μένεις χωρίς όταν πέφτει. :Smile:

----------


## nkarama

Με attenuation στα 37db νομίζω ότι συγχρονίζεις πολύ ψηλά... Ζήτα τους να σε κλειδώσουν σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα όπως ειπώθηκε.

----------


## Fixxxer

Και κατι αλλο που εχω συνατησει σε 2 φιλους μου, ΔΕΝ βαζουμε φιλτρο αναμεσα στην πριζα και στο ρουτερ...

Αν εχεις βγαλτο...

----------


## moutoulos

Νίκο μα για το router δεν χρειάζεται έτσι και αλλιώς. Το φίλτρο (διαχωριστής των εταιρειών) είναι για το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Fixxxer

> Νίκο μα για το router δεν χρειάζεται έτσι και αλλιώς. Το φίλτρο (διαχωριστής των εταιρειών) είναι για το τηλέφωνο.




Γρηγορη το ξερω οτι δεν χρειαζεται, το ειχα δει σε 2 φιλους μου που ειχαν παρομοιο προβλημα αποσυνδεσης και μαλιστα οταν τους ρωτησα αν το εβαλαν μονοι τους μου ειπαν ο τεχνικος!!!

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> καλημέρα,
> wi-fi έχεις κανονικά;
> Το πρόβλημα είναι του ΟΤΕ(της γραμμής μεταφοράς από το dslam τους) και όχι της καινούργιας γραμμής που έχεις μετρήσει με το argus!!!
> Koίτα να δεις τι γίνεται:
> οι σιαπέρηδες του ΟΤΕ σαμποτάρουν όσο μπορούν τούς άλλους παρόχους να μείνουν περισσότεροι πελάτες σε αυτούς,παντιοτρόπως!!!
> Ας γίνομαι κακός διότι το μηνιάτικό τους τώρα είναι χαμηλότερο από πριν,οπότε φυσικό να είναι Τ-ρόμπες ή Ρ-όμπες!!!
> Αυτααααά..!!!
> Υ.Γ
> Συγγνώμη ΟΤΕ-$ΙΕΜΕΝ$




wifi εχω  κανονικα και ethernet  και οτι θες....τις βραδινες ωρες μονο  εχω συχνες αποσυνδεσεις....

του ξερω περιπου , εχω κανει προσφατα πρακτικη στον οτε , και ξερω τι κουμασια ειναι....

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Κάνει ακριβώς το γνωστό πρόβλημα για όποιον είναι μακριά απο το DSLAM.
> Αν πχ είσαι 4+ χλμ απο το κέντρο, το ότι πιάνει και αυτά τα 5Mbps είναι καλά.
> 
> Η λύση (αν το πρόβλημα είναι η απόσταση) είναι να ζητήσεις απο τον ΟΤΕ, 
> να σου "κλειδώσει" την ταχύτητά σου, πολύ πιο χαμηλά. Πχ 2άρα (2Mbps). 
> Το ξέρω ακούγεται τρελό, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα  γλυτώσεις τις αποσυνδέσεις.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ποσο ακομα να μου την ριξουν,με το ζορι 5 ''θεωρητικα'' πιανω....απο τορεντ που κατεβαζω δεν παει πανω απο 500kb/sec δεν παει....με speedtest πιανω up 5mbps , 0.77mbs up....

το εχω ρωτησει αυτο με την ταχυτητα , παιζει ρολο για τον συγχρονισμο , αλλα αφου και στα 5 εχω αποσυνδεσεις , και πιο κατω μου λενε θα εχω παλι....τελος παντων , ευχαριστω

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετωπιζουν και οι γειτονες σου;Εχεις προβλημα συγκεκριμενες ωρες,τις ωρες που ειναι ον λαιν και οι γειτονες σου.



το ιδιο εχει και ενας γειτονας που ειναι διπλα μου , και ειναι και ο ξαδερφος της κοπελας μου....το ιδιο ακριβως με εμενα....οι υπολοιποι δεν γνωριζω , γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ κατοικημενη περιοχη.....καλα σε αυτον εχουν κανει χειροτερες μ@λ@κιες....σορυ που γινομαι κακος και προσβλητικος , αλλα οταν καποιος δεν κανει καλα την δουλεια του του αξιζει να του τα χωνεις....το ιδιο θελω και για τον εαυτο μου , αμα κανω μ@λ@κιες στην δουλεια μου , λογικο να μου τα χωνουν και δεν θα πω τπτ αν φταιω εγω....

σε αυτον τον αφησανε για 4μερες χωρις τηλεφωνο οταν ηρθε ο τεχνικος ενω πριν ειχε κανονικα .... και 20 μερες τωρα ειναι χωρις ιντερνετ , ενω πριν ερθει ο τεχνικος ειχε κανονικα....τους κυνηγαει αλλα ακομα δεν του το εχουν φτιαξει.....ειναι μεχρι να παει απο εκει να τους βαλει ενα μπουρλοτο και να φυγει σαν κυριος....

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Τα fec errors ειναι προβλημα. Μπορει να ειναι θεμα καλωδιώσεων.. Δικων σου η του οτε... Δοκιμασε να βαλεις τη γραμμη σε gdmt η αν δε γινεται απο το ρουτερ ζητα να στο κανουν απο τον οτε



.
θα το εχω υποψιν μου...τι ειναι το gdmt ?....δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο σε καμια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ , το εχω ψαξει και το ξερω απ'εξω ολες τις ρυθμισεις του λογω των αποσυνδεσεων που εχω....μη σου πω μπορω να γραψω και τον κωδικα του , που λεει ο λογος... :P

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Τα ίδια έχω περάσει επίσης για αρκετούς μήνες , επίσης έφερα τεχνικούς μου έλεγαν τα ίδια όπως στο #1 ποστ .
> Το είχα αναφέρει και σε παλιότερο ποστ ότι ανακάλυψα την αιτία προβλημάτων όταν τυχαία συγύριζα τον χώρο γύρω από το ρούτερ και μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας του ρούτερ και απλά απομάκρυνα τα καλώδια αναμεταξύ τους και βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση αστραπιαία. 
> Μετά από μέρες είχα καλή λειτουργία σύνδεσης χωρίς προβλήματα εκτός μερικές φάσεις και ώρες . Στην συνέχεια παρατήρησα ακόμη καλύτερα αποτελέσματα όταν απομάκρυνα εκτός τα καλώδια και το ρούτερ από τον μετασχηματιστή (την βάση του μετασχηματιστή σε απόσταση από το ρούτερ που ήταν πολύ κοντά με το ρούτερ στο 0,5 μέτρο περίπου) . 
> 
> Με την απομάκρυνση του ρούτερ σε απόσταση από την βάση του μετασχηματιστή στο 1 μέτρο πλέον ούτε να διανοηθεί να μου κοπεί η σύνδεση. Δεν δηλώνω ειδικός αλλά αυτό συνέβη σε μένα πράγματι . Δεν χάνει τίποτα ο νηματοθέτης να το δοκιμάσει και ίσως να έχει το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα.




αυτο με τις παρεμβολες το εχω υποψιν μου γιατι το διαβασα και αλλου και μου το ειπε και ο τεχνικος μου....ευχαριστω για την εμπειρια σου που μοιραστηκες , ευχομαι και στην περιπτωση μου , να ειναι τοσο απλο.....απλα στην περιπτωση μου , το παραξενο ειναι οτι συμβαινει συγκεκριμενες ωρες , και ΟΧΙ ολη την μερα...που σημαινει αν ηταν καποιος μετασχηματιστης ή τα καλωδια ρευματος θα το εκανε ολη τη μερα.....

λες να ειναι κανενα φως ? κανενας διακοπτης λαμπας ή η ιδια η λαμπα ? γιατι σε μενα συμβαινει τις ωρες που εχω ανοιχτα τα φωτα....

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Για να υπάρχει σωστή εικόνα του προβλήματος θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί και άλλο ρούτερ.
> Στη κυπριακή που ήμουν πριν, μετά από καιρό αγανάκτησα από παρόμοια προβλήματα και έκανα ενέργειες για αλλαγή παρόχου.
> Λίγο πριν γίνει η σύνδεση, αποφάσισα και άνοιξα με βαριά καρδιά το ρούτερ (βαρέθηκα να ανοίγω και να επισκευάζω τα πάντα).
> Άλλαξα δυο-τρεις ηλεκτρολυτικούς και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Τελικά, τζάμπα τους κατηγορούσα.
> - Ιστορίας συνέχεια : Παλαιότερα γύρω στο 2006, είχα wind , και συνδεόμουν στα 15 άνετα, χωρίς θόρυβο. Ένα iso dvd ubuntu κατέβαινε σαν να γινόταν αντιγραφή απο τοπικό δίσκο.
> Σε κάποια στιγμή μετά από μία διακοπή όλα άλλαξαν. Αυτές τις ταχύτητες τις έχασα, αν και ανέβηκα θεωρητικά και σε ταχύτητα και σε ποιότητα παρόχου. Τι φαντάζομαι ότι έγινε;  Όταν έχουν πολλά παράπονα σε συνδυασμό με βλάβες και δεν μπορούν να βρουν το πρόβλημα, κάνουν αλλαγές στα ζεύγη μεταξύ τους και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Κάπως έτσι πρέπει να έχασα το ωραίο μου ζεύγος και φορτώθηκα κάποιο άλλο.



θα δοκιμασω και αλλο ρουτερ....εννοειται οταν πεσει στα χερια μου ενα καινουργιο θα δοκιμασω....

για τα ζευγη του κεντρικου τα ξερω....επειδη εχω κανει πρακτικη στον κατανεμητη και ξερω και πως δουλευουν και οι τεχνικοι πεδιου....αυτο που ειπες , αν δεν ξερουν τι φταιει σου αλλαζουν κεντρικο ζευγος και οτι γινει....αστα να πανε....

θα εχω υποψιν την αποψη σου...ευχαριστω...

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Το δικό μου όταν πέφτει (παρόμοιες συνθήκες αλλά σπάνια) που επίσης δεν ψήνετε να σηκωθεί με τίποτα, κάνω μια κλήση απ' το σταθερό στο κινητό μου και αν όχι στην 1η στην 2η φορά που αρχίζει να καλεί σταθεροποιείτε το DSL.
> 
> Δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά ίσως σου φανεί χρήσιμο για να μην μένεις χωρίς όταν πέφτει.




δεν παιζει καποιο ρολο στην δικια μου περιπτωση με το τηλ (δοκιμασμενο με τα παντα , με πολλες διαφορετικες επιλογες και συνδιασμους συνδεσμολογιας), αλλα θα εχω υποψιν την αποψη σου....σε ευχαριστω....

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Με attenuation στα 37db νομίζω ότι συγχρονίζεις πολύ ψηλά... Ζήτα τους να σε κλειδώσουν σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα όπως ειπώθηκε.



θα τους το αναφερω , αλλα δεν νομιζω γιατι τους το ειχα ξανα αναφερει και με λενε δεν θα αλλαξει κατι , γιατι εγω ουτως ή αλλως εχω κλειδωμενη ταχυτητα πολυ μικροτερη απο την maximum που μπορω να πιασω....ευχαριστω

----------


## Fixxxer

> λες να ειναι κανενα φως ? κανενας διακοπτης λαμπας ή η ιδια η λαμπα ? γιατι σε μενα συμβαινει τις ωρες που εχω ανοιχτα τα φωτα....




Αν συμβαινει αυτο τοτε το καλωδιο που παει στην πριζα του τηλεφωνου ειναι στον ιδια σωληνα με το καλωδιο που παει σε καποιο φως και επηρεαζεται...

Στην εγκατασταση κανονικα θελει ξεχωριστο σωληνα για να περασει το καλωδιο του ασθενους ρευματος και οχι στον ιδιο με τα ισχυρα ρευματα...

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Και κατι αλλο που εχω συνατησει σε 2 φιλους μου, ΔΕΝ βαζουμε φιλτρο αναμεσα στην πριζα και στο ρουτερ...
> 
> Αν εχεις βγαλτο...



το εχω δοκιμασει με ποσους διαφορετικους συνδιασμους τα φιλτρα....ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ειναι οτι τα τηλεφωνα θελουν φιλτρα , αλλιως θα πεφτει το ιντερνετ οταν καποιος μιλαει στο τηλ.....τωρα , το ρουτερ το ειχα 3μερες χωρις φιλτρο,παλι επεφτε....3μερες με φιλτρο , παλι επεφτε.....

φιλτρα εχω βαλει παντου , και ειναι ολα καινουργια 3μερες....στο ρουτερ , στα τηλεφωνα .....τα αλλαξε ο τεχνικος μου , αλλα παλι το ιδιο θεμα εχω....ευχαριστω

----------


## Fixxxer

> το εχω δοκιμασει με ποσους διαφορετικους συνδιασμους τα φιλτρα....ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ειναι οτι τα τηλεφωνα θελουν φιλτρα , αλλιως θα πεφτει το ιντερνετ οταν καποιος μιλαει στο τηλ.....τωρα , το ρουτερ το ειχα 3μερες χωρις φιλτρο,παλι επεφτε....3μερες με φιλτρο , παλι επεφτε.....
> 
> φιλτρα εχω βαλει παντου , και ειναι ολα καινουργια 3μερες....στο ρουτερ , στα τηλεφωνα .....τα αλλαξε ο τεχνικος μου , αλλα παλι το ιδιο θεμα εχω....ευχαριστω




Στο ρουτερ οπως ειπαμε ΔΕΝ θελει φιλτρο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ευχομαι και στην περιπτωση μου , να ειναι τοσο απλο.....απλα στην περιπτωση μου , το παραξενο ειναι οτι συμβαινει συγκεκριμενες ωρες , και ΟΧΙ ολη την μερα...



Και σε μένα το ίδιο ακριβώς συνέβαινε (μόνο στην απομάκρυνση των καλώδιων) . Τώρα και με την απομάκρυνση του μετασχηματιστή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με κόψει την σύνδεση και έχω την καλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα . 
Αφού μάλιστα για να μου λυθεί η περιέργεια έβαζα ξανά τα καλώδια και μετασχηματιστή στις προηγούμενες θέσεις και είχα πάλι πρόβλημα.! Επειδή το θεωρούσα τυχαίο αλλά δεν ήταν. 




> που σημαινει αν ηταν καποιος μετασχηματιστης ή τα καλωδια ρευματος θα το εκανε ολη τη μερα.....



Με τον μετασχηματιστή κοντά στο ρούτερ , υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάει καλά σήμερα και αύριο όχι . Με το που απομάκρυνα και αυτόν (μετά από μέρες απογοήτευσης μη συνδεσιμότητας και ταχύτητας ) εξαφανίστηκαν τα προβλήματα εντελώς . Μιλάμε για μήνες αυτή η ιστορία και η απογοήτευση εξαιτίας ενός μαλακόκαβλου τεχνικού της Cyta.

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Αν συμβαινει αυτο τοτε το καλωδιο που παει στην πριζα του τηλεφωνου ειναι στον ιδια σωληνα με το καλωδιο που παει σε καποιο φως και επηρεαζεται...
> 
> Στην εγκατασταση κανονικα θελει ξεχωριστο σωληνα για να περασει το καλωδιο του ασθενους ρευματος και οχι στον ιδιο με τα ισχυρα ρευματα...




λεω ισως να επηρεαζεται , δεν ειμαι σιγουρος....δεν το τεσταρα ακομα , τωρα εχω χρονο και θα παω να κανω πειραματα....αλλα λιγο απιθανο μου ακουγεται , γιατι παλαιοτερα δεν ειχα θεμα ΠΟΤΕ με τις εσωτερικες καλωδιωσεις....θα το εχω υποψιν μου την απαντηση σου.....ευχαριστω

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Στο ρουτερ οπως ειπαμε ΔΕΝ θελει φιλτρο...



σου λεω , δεν ειχα φιλτρο και παλι το εκανε

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Και σε μένα το ίδιο ακριβώς συνέβαινε (μόνο στην απομάκρυνση των καλώδιων) . Τώρα και με την απομάκρυνση του μετασχηματιστή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με κόψει την σύνδεση και έχω την καλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα . 
> Αφού μάλιστα για να μου λυθεί η περιέργεια έβαζα ξανά τα καλώδια και μετασχηματιστή στις προηγούμενες θέσεις και είχα πάλι πρόβλημα.! Επειδή το θεωρούσα τυχαίο αλλά δεν ήταν. 
> 
> Με τον μετασχηματιστή κοντά στο ρούτερ , υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάει καλά σήμερα και αύριο όχι . Με το που απομάκρυνα και αυτόν (μετά από μέρες απογοήτευσης μη συνδεσιμότητας και ταχύτητας ) εξαφανίστηκαν τα προβλήματα εντελώς . Μιλάμε για μήνες αυτή η ιστορία και η απογοήτευση εξαιτίας ενός μαλακόκαβλου τεχνικού της Cyta.




τα καλωδια και τους οποιουσδηποτε μετασχηματιστες τους εχω απομακρυνει αρκετα....δλδ τουλαχιστον 30cm...το καθε καλωδιο του ρουτερ δεν ειναι κοντα σε οποιοδηποτε αλλο καλωδιο...

ευχαριστω

----------


## Fixxxer

> σου λεω , δεν ειχα φιλτρο και παλι το εκανε



Ναι το διαβασα, απλα ειναι κι αυτο ενα "εμποδιο"

Αλλο ενα πειραμα ειναι να βρεις ενα ρουτερ, να το δοκιμασεις και αυτο μηπως αυτο που εχεις ειναι λιγο "ευαισθητο"

----------


## G-COM

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.

Μπορείς να πεις τι τύπου είναι η σύνδεσή σου(pstn-isdn) και αν είναι ευρυζωνική;Επίσης πόσες τηλ. συσκευές/φάξ έχεις στο σπίτι και αν υπάρχει συναγερμός που χρησιμοποιεί τη γραμμή.Με βάση τις ώρες που αναφέρεις καλό θα ήταν να δεις αν ξεκινά κάποια ηλ.συσκευή ή ανάβουν φώτα εκείνη την ώρα(όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω για παρεμβολές).

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Ναι το διαβασα, απλα ειναι κι αυτο ενα "εμποδιο"
> 
> Αλλο ενα πειραμα ειναι να βρεις ενα ρουτερ, να το δοκιμασεις και αυτο μηπως αυτο που εχεις ειναι λιγο "ευαισθητο"




βρηκα ρουτερ μολις , το συνδεσα οπως με ειπες , το αφησα κανενα 20λεπτο να παιξει , παλι τα ιδια.....εβαλα και φιλτρο αναμεσα στην πριζα και στο ρουτερ και παλι τα ιδια.....

και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειχα αποσυνδεσει ολα τα τηλεφωνα....

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Μπορείς να πεις τι τύπου είναι η σύνδεσή σου(pstn-isdn) και αν είναι ευρυζωνική;Επίσης πόσες τηλ. συσκευές/φάξ έχεις στο σπίτι και αν υπάρχει συναγερμός που χρησιμοποιεί τη γραμμή.Με βάση τις ώρες που αναφέρεις καλό θα ήταν να δεις αν ξεκινά κάποια ηλ.συσκευή ή ανάβουν φώτα εκείνη την ώρα(όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω για παρεμβολές).



καλη χρονια...

εχω adsl σε pstn συνδεση....δεν ειναι ευρυζωνικη...

εχω συνολικα 3 τηλεφωνα , 2 στον κατω οροφο , 1 στον πανω....το καθε τηλεφωνο εχει καινουργιο φιλτρο - καλωδιο....εχω ηδη ελεγξει να βγαλω ολα τηλεφωνα και να συνδεσω μονο το ρουτερ , αλλα δεν επαιξε...

συναργεμος δεν υπαρχει καν....

δεν αναβει καμια ηλ.συσκευη ουτε φως ουτε τπτ την συγκεκριμενη περιοδο....ουτε εξω οταν αναβουν τα φωτα του δημου , δεν παιζει ρολο....ουτε τα φωτα του κηπου που ειναι μονιμως κλειστα...

----------


## krissgr

Αν μπορείς βάλε το καινούριο καλώδιο κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ. Δηλαδή να απομονώσεις τελείως το δίκτυο του σπιτιού  (πολλές φορές το να αποσυνδέσεις τις συσκευές δεν φτάνει ). Αν συνεχίσει το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς είσαι σε προβληματικό δίκτυο που μόλις φορτώνει δημιουργούνται πολλά error στο δίκτυο γιαυτό και έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Δεν πρόκειται κανένας από τον Οτε να το παραδεχτεί. Κλείδωσε χαμηλά την ταχύτητα  (μέσω οτε) και υπομονή μέχρι να έρθει καφάο vdsl κοντά.

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Αν μπορείς βάλε το καινούριο καλώδιο κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ. Δηλαδή να απομονώσεις τελείως το δίκτυο του σπιτιού  (πολλές φορές το να αποσυνδέσεις τις συσκευές δεν φτάνει ). Αν συνεχίσει το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς είσαι σε προβληματικό δίκτυο που μόλις φορτώνει δημιουργούνται πολλά error στο δίκτυο γιαυτό και έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Δεν πρόκειται κανένας από τον Οτε να το παραδεχτεί. Κλείδωσε χαμηλά την ταχύτητα  (μέσω οτε) και υπομονή μέχρι να έρθει καφάο vdsl κοντά.




αυτο
αυτο θελω να κανω , μονο με αυτον τον τροπο θα καταλαβω τι παιζει....μονο ετσι θα δω αν ειναι μεσα ή εξω η βλαβη , ευχαριστω....

----------


## FILMAN

Επειδή ειπώθηκε αρκετές φορές για φίλτρο, τα κουτάκια με 3 υποδοχές LINE - PHONE - MODEM έχουν φίλτρο *μόνο από LINE προς PHONE* ενώ *οι υποδοχές LINE και MODEM είναι απλά ενωμένες παράλληλα.* Συνεπώς είτε βάλει κανείς το router κατευθείαν στην πρίζα είτε στην υποδοχή MODEM του "διαχωριστή" και το LINE του "διαχωριστή" το συνδέσει στην πρίζα, *είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα.*

----------

mikemtb (13-01-17), 

Nightkeeper (14-01-17)

----------


## JOUN

> αυτο
> αυτο θελω να κανω , μονο με αυτον τον τροπο θα καταλαβω τι παιζει....μονο ετσι θα δω αν ειναι μεσα ή εξω η βλαβη , ευχαριστω....



Αυτο ειναι το πρωτο που κανω σε παρομοιες περιπτωσεις και παντα βρισκεται ο ενοχος:Αποσυνδεω ολο το κυκλωμα του σπιτιου και βαζω ενα μπριζακι τηλεφωνικο στο σημειο που το καλωδιο μπαινει μεσα στο σπιτι.Μπορει να χρειαστει να μπει διπλα σε μπουατ αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι στην κοντινοτερη μπριζα τηλεφωνου στο σημειο εισοδου.
Βαλε εκει το μοντεμ και αν ειναι μακρια ο υπολογιστης σου βαλε ενα αναλογου μηκους καλωδιο δικτυου.
Ετσι θα καταλαβεις 100% τι φταιει και αν σου αρχισουν παλι οι τεχνικοι τα δικα τους εξηγησε τους τι εχεις κανει για να μην μπορουν και αυτοι να ριξουν το φταιξιμο αλλου( προβληματικη καλωδιωση,πριζες ,φιλτρα κλπ)

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Επειδή ειπώθηκε αρκετές φορές για φίλτρο, τα κουτάκια με 3 υποδοχές LINE - PHONE - MODEM έχουν φίλτρο *μόνο από LINE προς PHONE* ενώ *οι υποδοχές LINE και MODEM είναι απλά ενωμένες παράλληλα.* Συνεπώς είτε βάλει κανείς το router κατευθείαν στην πρίζα είτε στην υποδοχή MODEM του "διαχωριστή" και το LINE του "διαχωριστή" το συνδέσει στην πρίζα, *είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα.*



και εγω αυτο ηξερα....οτι δηλαδη στην ουσια φιλτρα θελουν ΜΟΝΟ τα τηλεφωνα....στο ρουτερ ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται φιλτρο απαραιτητα....ευχαριστω για την υποδειξη....

----------


## alpha uk

Τό ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχα καί εγώ , τέσσερις τεχνίτες είχαν έρθει γιά νά τό επισκευάσουν σέ διάστημα δύο μηνών καί τίποτα, έρχονταν καί έκανα μόνο τό βασικό τέστ , installation resistance , continuity , και  Ζ  καί έλεγαν στή  σύζυγο όλα είναι εντάξει , νά ζητήσεις από τόν πάροχο σου να σου αλλάξει modem. Εχθές έτυχε νά είμαι εγώ στο σπίτι, Έρχεται κάνει τό ίδιο τέστ καί μού λέει τά ίδια , τού λέω snr , crc , fec δεν θά τσεκαρις? μού λέει δέν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά αφού το θέλεις θά τό κάνω, SNR=26/29 CRC=30 εως 2000 FEC=από 10 έως 80000 μέσα σέ ένα λεπτό μέ τέσσερις διακοπές , τού λέω τό θεωρείς αυτό σωστό καί ότι δέν υπάρχει πρόβλημα? καί πάλι προσπαθούσε νά δικαιολογηθεί, τού λέω εάν δέν κατέβει τό SNR στό 6.5 και CRC , FEC κοντά στό 0 δέν φεύγεις από εδώ , τό πολύ πολύ νά κοιμηθείς εδώ σήμερα , τόν έβαλα καί μέτρησε τήν γραμμή από τόν server πού είναι 2Km από τό σπίτι, κατόπιν από τόν διανομέα τής περιοχής μέχρι τό server , από την κολόνα πού είναι έξω από τό σπίτι μου μέχρι τόν διανομέα όπου βρήκε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα καί άλλαξε ζευγάρι καλωδίων , καί κατόπιν από τήν κολόνα στό σπίτι όπου βρήκε καί άλλο πρόβλημα καί έβαλε καινούργιο καλώδιο . Τό αποτέλεσμα SNR=6.5db FEC=0 CRC=0/33 καί 17Mbps σέ απογευματινές ώρες, σέ τελική ανάλυση , όλοι είναι τεμπέληδες καί εάν δέν τούς πιέσεις μέ οποιοδήποτε τρόπο δέν κάνουν αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει νά κάνουν

----------


## Fixxxer

Γιαννη σε μια γραμμη χιλιομετρων πολλα μπορει να ειναι τα προβληματα συνηθως κοιτανε εκει που υπαρχουν τα μεγαλυτερα προβληματα...

Γνωριζω περιστατικα οπου επειδη εσκαβαν σε δρομο εκοψαν μερικα καλωδια κι ο εργολαβος δεν το ειπε σε κανεναν αντε βρες το προβλημα μετα, ειδικα αν τα καλωδια δεν κατεληγαν σε μια συγκεκριμενη περιοχη αλλα ηταν ανακατεμενα...
Αλλο προβλημα ηταν οτι στο μποξακι εξω απ το σπιτι το ενα καλωδιακι ισα που ακουμπουσε στην κλεμα, βρεθηκε και διορθωθηκε μετα απο καιρο...
Αλλο προβλημα ηταν η καρτα του DSLAM με προβλημα σε συγκεκριμενες θυρες οπου δεν απεδιδαν την ταχυτητα...


Παντως αφου ολοι πληρωνουμε ο πελατης εχει παντα δικιο και πρεπει να διορθωνεται το προβλημα...


@SCHUMACHERJOHN εγραψες οτι για 4-5 μηνες δουλευε καλα μπορεις να θυμηθεις αν εγινε κατι μετα πχ τρυπησες καποιον τοιχο εσυ ή αλλος ή καποια παρομοια εργασια που μπορει να τσακισε καποιο καλωδιο?
Καποια εργασια εκει κοντα οπου εσκαβαν τιποτα?

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Τό ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχα καί εγώ , τέσσερις τεχνίτες είχαν έρθει γιά νά τό επισκευάσουν σέ διάστημα δύο μηνών καί τίποτα, έρχονταν καί έκανα μόνο τό βασικό τέστ , installation resistance , continuity , και  Ζ  καί έλεγαν στή  σύζυγο όλα είναι εντάξει , νά ζητήσεις από τόν πάροχο σου να σου αλλάξει modem. Εχθές έτυχε νά είμαι εγώ στο σπίτι, Έρχεται κάνει τό ίδιο τέστ καί μού λέει τά ίδια , τού λέω snr , crc , fec δεν θά τσεκαρις? μού λέει δέν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά αφού το θέλεις θά τό κάνω, SNR=26/29 CRC=30 εως 2000 FEC=από 10 έως 80000 μέσα σέ ένα λεπτό μέ τέσσερις διακοπές , τού λέω τό θεωρείς αυτό σωστό καί ότι δέν υπάρχει πρόβλημα? καί πάλι προσπαθούσε νά δικαιολογηθεί, τού λέω εάν δέν κατέβει τό SNR στό 6.5 και CRC , FEC κοντά στό 0 δέν φεύγεις από εδώ , τό πολύ πολύ νά κοιμηθείς εδώ σήμερα , τόν έβαλα καί μέτρησε τήν γραμμή από τόν server πού είναι 2Km από τό σπίτι, κατόπιν από τόν διανομέα τής περιοχής μέχρι τό server , από την κολόνα πού είναι έξω από τό σπίτι μου μέχρι τόν διανομέα όπου βρήκε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα καί άλλαξε ζευγάρι καλωδίων , καί κατόπιν από τήν κολόνα στό σπίτι όπου βρήκε καί άλλο πρόβλημα καί έβαλε καινούργιο καλώδιο . Τό αποτέλεσμα SNR=6.5db FEC=0 CRC=0/33 καί 17Mbps σέ απογευματινές ώρες, σέ τελική ανάλυση , όλοι είναι τεμπέληδες καί εάν δέν τούς πιέσεις μέ οποιοδήποτε τρόπο δέν κάνουν αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει νά κάνουν





χαχαχα...γελεαω με την τεμπελια τους ....εμενα το θεμα ειναι οτι την ημερα δεν ανεβαζει λαθη , το βραδυ ανεβαζει για εναν περιεργο λογο.....το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να φωναξω τεχνικο του οτε τις ωρες που εχω αποσυνδεσεις.....τελος παντων σε ευχαριστω για την εμπειρια σου που την μοιραστηκες.....αλλα σε μενα ειναι διαφορετικα τα δεδομενα δυστυχως δεν ειναι τοσο απλο

----------


## SCHUMACHERJOHN

> Γιαννη σε μια γραμμη χιλιομετρων πολλα μπορει να ειναι τα προβληματα συνηθως κοιτανε εκει που υπαρχουν τα μεγαλυτερα προβληματα...
> 
> Γνωριζω περιστατικα οπου επειδη εσκαβαν σε δρομο εκοψαν μερικα καλωδια κι ο εργολαβος δεν το ειπε σε κανεναν αντε βρες το προβλημα μετα, ειδικα αν τα καλωδια δεν κατεληγαν σε μια συγκεκριμενη περιοχη αλλα ηταν ανακατεμενα...
> Αλλο προβλημα ηταν οτι στο μποξακι εξω απ το σπιτι το ενα καλωδιακι ισα που ακουμπουσε στην κλεμα, βρεθηκε και διορθωθηκε μετα απο καιρο...
> Αλλο προβλημα ηταν η καρτα του DSLAM με προβλημα σε συγκεκριμενες θυρες οπου δεν απεδιδαν την ταχυτητα...
> 
> 
> Παντως αφου ολοι πληρωνουμε ο πελατης εχει παντα δικιο και πρεπει να διορθωνεται το προβλημα...
> 
> ...





μεσα στο σπιτι δεν εκανε κανενας οτιδηποτε , θα το θυμομουν....αλλα δυσκολο να φωναξω καποιον εφοσον πιανουν τα χερια μου και ξερω να κανω κατι , θα το κανω εγω γιατι δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη σχεδον σε κανεναν.....αλλα σιγουρα δεν εκανα ουτε εγω κατι ουτε κανενας αλλος....ευχαριστω που το ανεφερες γιατι σε περιπτωση που μου διεφευγε μια τετοια παρατηρηση θα με εβαζες σε σκεψεις....αλλα μπα....

----------


## picdev

Τι είναι το fec ρε παιδιά ?

----------


## andrewsweet4

http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/579938-...feccrc-errors/  :Wink:

----------

